# wholesale and business cards



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Would someone who wholesales be willing to email me a wordattachment of their wholesale agreement to [email protected]
I am trying to draw one up.
thanks!
I also am trying to redesign my labels. I am so computer challenged. I am using Avery business card templates but I cannot get the text to make 2 columns in the card. HELP!
thanks,
Becky


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I am probally worse than you . Good luck , find a teenager .


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Becky, do you have MS Publisher? If you do I can help you.

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have a contract because you purchase my soap and then do whatever you want with it, buy more or don't. The contracts you will have will be from the purchaser...privacy aggreements in which you don't tell anyone they are buying your soap and rewrapping it, or that you won't sell to another place within so many miles of their store/stores.

All orders are prepaid until I have a relationship with the store or person in which I no longer wait for their check to clear, and several of my stores I place a bill in the box.

If you are going to wholesale on L&P to A...could you privately email me.....

I am taking classes next year so I can stop having to ask my daughter to help me with simple problems like you are having...simple problems that I can take an hour to figure out how to fix, that she comes in and does in 2 seconds! Vicki


----------

